# Bruiser's 3 today



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 14pt'> HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY DEAR BRUISER! </span> <span style='font-size: 11pt'> 








It was at 2:10 PM, three years ago today, that I received the phone call that you had just been born. Your "breeder" put you on the phone and I heard your soft grunting for the first time - you were 2 minutes old. She told me how much you weighed and I said, "BOY, HE'S A BIG BRUISER" and thus, you got your name. 

Bruiser - April 5, 2008! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Handsome Bruiser!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Bruiser! Love the story about how he got his name, lol!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday, sweetie Bruiser! XOXOXOXOXOXO etc.!


----------



## Rugs (Jul 14, 2004)

Biker and Rita send lots of Birthday wishes!!


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)




----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Bruiser!!!!!


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Sweet Bruiser! What a great picture!!! I hope your Momma and the other Hooligans had a great celebration with all the fixing for ya!

Gayle I love the pictures you added to the senior thread....I heart your Seniors


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Such a good looking boy!! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday Bruiser!! what a cutie pie


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Hope he has a great day!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Bruiser & I want to thank everyone for their birthday wishes!!!

He finally got his Birthday Pizza this afternoon - a personal pan cheese from Pizza Hut. 

When I got home he _immediately _ found the bag with the pizza versus the ones holding my taco and the other one with some muffins. I gave him the box and he had the top flipped up in a split second. He kept looking at me like was I SURE he was supposed to eat it. He started licking the cheese then grabbed a slice and devoured it in about three CHOMPS. The other three slices went equally as fast, the box was licked clean, and that was THE END!

Then the little bugger decided he should help me eat my taco ... I said no way!!!


----------

